# My New AMAR Foster Oliver



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi All - figured I should share info about my amazing new American Maltese Association Rescue foster, Oliver. He's such a sweetheart and it will be very hard for me to part with him but, yes, we just put him up for adoption. If you think the description fits you or someone you know, please apply or pass it on and if you have any questions, let me know.

Please welcome American Maltese Association Rescue's first rescue of 2017. Oliver is a very happy, healthy, 11 pound, 3-year-old Maltese, maybe with a little Bichon mixed in, being fostered in New York City. He is neutered, microchipped, vet checked and UTD on shots, so he is ready to find his new family. 
We're looking for an active family in the Northeast, in driving distance from NYC, preferably with children (over age 10) since Oliver had several human siblings whom he loved. He would be best in the suburbs or country, as that's what he is used to, and he needs to be the only dog, or possibly the second dog, to one who is less dominant. He was very well taken care of and adored by his former family, but there were several other bigger male dogs there and Oliver marked in the house because of them. His parents knew he'd be happier in a less competitive home. He has not marked since he came to his foster home where there is a smaller, more passive Maltese. 
Oliver is as sweet and smart as they come, with lots of energy and playfulness but he'll also sit by your side on the couch. He used a large crate in his old home, but his foster mom's crate is too small and he's done well without it and quickly has been given access to the whole apartment from an ex-pen. He sleeps in a dog bed in the bedroom. He goes outside, no wee wee pads for him, and walks well on a leash. He isn't reactive when he sees dogs on the street with other people. If you think you fit the bill above to be Oliver's new family, please fill out an adoption application. American Maltese Association Rescue


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG! He's a doll! He won't last long Sue. He's going to be snapped up! Can't imagine giving that little face up. It would rip out my heart!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sue .. God Bless you for being a Foster ..
So glad I finally got back on SM too


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww he is cute.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a cutie he is!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oliver is adorable. I am sure you will find his forever home for him. Thank you, Sue, for being such a wonderful foster mommy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

He is very cute. Thanks for fostering him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> OMG! He's a doll! He won't last long Sue. He's going to be snapped up! Can't imagine giving that little face up. It would rip out my heart!


Oh Pam, he is. As hard as it is to give them up, I keep thinking I wouldn't have the next one if I didn't do that. It helps ease my mind and heart.


kathym said:


> Sue .. God Bless you for being a Foster ..
> So glad I finally got back on SM too


Kathy - good to have you back and thank you. It's a joy fostering...except going out to walk him when the weather's bad. So spoiled with Tyler using wee wee pads.:thumbsup:


wkomorow said:


> Aww he is cute.


Thanks, Walter.


Madison's Mom said:


> What a cutie he is!


That face is just so sweet. As his former mom said, he doesn't have a mean bone in his body. :wub:


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oliver is adorable. I am sure you will find his forever home for him. Thank you, Sue, for being such a wonderful foster mommy.


You're very welcome, Marie. You are so supportive as a donor that we couldn't do it without people like you.


maggieh said:


> He is absolutely adorable!


No arguments from me on that.


jane and addison said:


> He is very cute. Thanks for fostering him.


You're very welcome. So funny to see how much he loves my son. He must remind him of his brother who is 17 but all guys in their late teens, early 20's sort of look alike. Long and lanky. B)


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh my goodness!
He sure is cute! Those eyes are so gorgeous .
Thanks Sue for fostering. I'm sure somebody will snatch him up pretty quick


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sue, You are an amazing foster and Coordinator for AMA Rescue.
Cant thank you enough for all you do for our rescues, besides being a great
friend to so many. Me included. Hugs


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Oh my goodness!
> He sure is cute! Those eyes are so gorgeous .
> Thanks Sue for fostering. I'm sure somebody will snatch him up pretty quick


Thanks, Cindy. I got so many applications for him and have a couple of families who sound pretty perfect.



plenty pets 20 said:


> Sue, You are an amazing foster and Coordinator for AMA Rescue.
> Cant thank you enough for all you do for our rescues, besides being a great
> friend to so many. Me included. Hugs


Edie, I couldn't do ANY of it without your guidance, the guidance of the board and our other coordinators and especially fosters who make it all possible. I feel like fostering has been such a gift to us. Wish more people took the plunge..or even stuck a toe in the water. 
Save​


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

He looks like the cutest little boy and I love his smile. I hope he gets the wonderful home he deserves! :wub:


----------

